# Naruto 420 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 420 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*
木の葉

負傷した忍者にかけつけるイルカ
だがペインと遭遇
「人注力の場所を吐け。さもなくば殺す」
イルカ(こいつが暁……)「お前の用な奴に話すつもりはない」
ここで黒い棒でイルカを刺そうとするがカカシが止めに入る
カカシ「ハデに暴れて注意を引き片や影で捜索か」
カカシに忍者つれて退けと言われ退く

カカシ雷切発動するが何故かよけられる

「はたけカカシ……会えて光栄だ。九尾はどこだ？」
カカシ「愚問だな」
カカシまた雷切するが衝撃波をくらい吹っ飛ぶ

～ナルト側～

仙人モードのリスクがあるらしくそれを聞くナルト(リスクとは仙人になるには動くなをしなきゃ行けないけから戦闘中は使えないよ)(だからリスクを無くすためにフカサクが肩に乗るらしい)

また木の葉

シズネ黒い棒の正体掴む
チャクラ受信機らしい(詳しい事は説明してくれない)
そんでイノのパパさんもやっと脳に到着

それと同時に太ったペイン頭からビームを出し大爆発を起こす

ヒナタ、シノ、キバ「！？」

ちょうじ、いの「！」
イノ「何なの？」

綱手(ついに来たか)「非常事態警報を鳴らせ。それから――」
「ナルトを呼び戻せ」


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Oct 8, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

木の葉
konoha

負傷した忍者にかけつけるイルカ
Iruka runs to a I heavily injured ninja 
だがペインと遭遇
But he encounters Pein
「人注力の場所を吐け。さもなくば殺す」
'tell me where the jichuriki is.  Otherwise you're dead.'

イルカ(こいつが暁……)「お前の*用*な奴に話すつもりはない」*kanji mistake
Iruka (he's from akatsuki...) I've no intention of telling someone like you
ここで黒い棒でイルカを刺そうとするがカカシが止めに入る
here a black pole is about to stab iruka when kakashi interupts
カカシ「ハデに暴れて注意を引き片や影で捜索か」
Kakashi: You're really going to town huh?  drawing everyones attention so you can search every nook and cranny?
カカシに忍者つれて退けと言われ退く
Kakashi tells the other ninjas to back off.

カカシ雷切発動するが何故かよけられる
Kakashi fires up a chidori but for some reason it's dodged

「はたけカカシ……会えて光栄だ。九尾はどこだ？」
"katake kakashi....it's a pleasure ot meet you.  where's the kyubi?
カカシ「愚問だな」
kakashi: that'sa dumb question

カカシまた雷切するが衝撃波をくらい吹っ飛ぶ
kakashi tries chidori again but is sent flying by an 'attack wave'.

～ナルト側～
meanwhile naruto-

仙人モードのリスクがあるらしくそれを聞くナルト(リスクとは仙人になるには動くなをしなきゃ行けないけから戦闘中は使えないよ)(だからリスクを無くすためにフカサクが肩に乗るらしい)

Apparently sennin mode has a risk with it when naruto hears that (the risk is that in order to do it you need to be completely still which is impossible in battle)(but in order to remove the risk Fukasaku will sit on his shoulder)

また木の葉
meanwhile in konoha

シズネ黒い棒の正体掴む
Shizune works out what the black pole is
チャクラ受信機らしい(詳しい事は説明してくれない)
*It's a chakra conductor* (It's not explained in greater detail)
そんでイノのパパさんもやっと脳に到着
then ino's papa arrives at the brain?[/b]

それと同時に太ったペイン頭からビームを出し大爆発を起こす
at that time fat Pein fires a LAZER from his head and causes a huge expolsion

ヒナタ、シノ、キバ「！？」
hinata, shino, kiba: !?

ちょうじ、いの「！」
chouji, ino: !
イノ「何なの？」
ino: what the hell's that?

綱手(ついに来たか)「非常事態警報を鳴らせ。それから――」
「ナルトを呼び戻せ」

Tsunade: (he finally came, huh?) sound the emergency alarm.  After that...
...order naruto back
[/QUOTE]


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2008)

here is another line:
あれはナルトがフカサクと自分が合体した姿を勝手に想像しただけです


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Oct 8, 2008)

'tell me where the jichuriki is. Otherwise you're dead
iruka: Iruka (he's from akatsuki...) I've no intention of telling someone like you
Pein: is that right?

katake kakashi....it's a pleasure ot meet you. where's the kyubi?
kakashi: that's a dumb question
kakashi: Guaa!

That's a picture showing what naruto thinks a fusion between him and fuckasack would look like.
ribbit ribbit ribbit

Tsunade: (he finally came, huh?) sound the emergency alarm. After that...
...order naruto back



ino: what the hell's that?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 8, 2008)

From Mh, clearing up some of the trans



Iwanin said:


> > チャクラ受信機らしい(詳しい事は説明してくれない)
> > It's a chakra conductor (It's not explained in greater detail)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Takekura (Oct 8, 2008)

あれはナルトがフカサクと自分が合体した姿を勝手に想像しただけです
That's just the imagination of NARUTO about his body combined with FUKUSAKU

(Thankfully it's just a gag...)


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2008)

*some more sentences from the spoielr guy answering questions i think.i forgot to post them before.but i dont know if they hold any valuble info*.

人注力の表紙の裏に７コマくらいナルトの修行シーンがあってそれがジャンプ史上初のポスター漫画だ！らしい
他は無いです

みんな心配ありがとうございます 

常に仙人化してても問題無さそうだしね


----------



## Soletuti (Oct 8, 2008)

vered said:


> *some more sentences from the spoielr guy answering questions i think.i forgot to post them before.but i dont know if they hold any valuble info*.
> 
> 人注力の表紙の裏に７コマくらいナルトの修行シーンがあってそれがジャンプ史上初のポスター漫画だ！らしい
> 他は無いです
> ...



My friend translated them, nothing important I guess...



> Q何でナルトは蛙になってるんだ？
> Q. Why does Naruto turn into a frog?
> Aあれはナルトがフカサクと自分が合体した姿を勝手に想像しただけです
> A. Naruto imagines how he looks like when he and Fukasaku fused.
> ...


----------



## vered (Oct 9, 2008)

人注力の表紙の裏に７コマくらいナルトの修行シーンがあってそれがジャンプ史上初のポスター漫 画だ！らしい
On the reverse side of the jinchuuriki's title page, there a scene with Naruto's training, about 7 panels long, a poster manga. It seems it's a first in the Jump history.

Q:でも、戦う前に仙人化しておくというのはできんのだろうか？
あるいは、もう面倒だから常に仙人化とか。

A:常に仙人化してても問題無さそうだしね
It's like there is no problem to stay in sage mode forever


----------



## vered (Oct 9, 2008)

*im not sure about this.but i think a guy who read the chapter posted some more info*:

ジャンプ買ってきて読んだ。
なんか人柱力ポスターの裏（表）にジャンプ史上初のポスターマンガあった。
それからオナシがカカシがなぜかふっとぶって簡易バレにあったけど、
あれはペイン（天道）の黒棒で左胸らへん？刺された途端、
ジライヤと同じく輪廻眼の描写がでて、カカシが何だこれはって言ってる。
即ちそののゾクって言う鳥肌的な感覚で避けられた模様。
そのあともう一度撃とうとして衝撃派くらっとる。

んでその後コピー忍者のはたけカカシだなって言ってるのと、
シズネの探知機ってのが接点あるかも。
俺的にはあの黒い棒で刺す事によってそいつの能力やらかそいつが誰かとか
分かるのかなって思った。
まあ車輪眼でカカシがわかったかもとも思うが。

あ、１９２の投稿ミスだ。
イルカ逃げるときカカシさんって言ってたｗ
すまん１９２は忘れてくれｗ 

またまたミスｗ
191のなぜかふっとぶ→なぜかよけられるにｗ
連投悪い。 

しずねはその結果を言いにツナデの床行くみたいだから、
狙われるとしたらその時かな 

いやなしじゃできないのではなく、
自然エネルギーを集めないといけないから、しばらく動くなをして
貯めなければならないそう。
だから戦闘入ってからでは使えないらしい。敵の格好の的だそうです。
仙人モードになれるのはたくさんの仲間がいて、己がフリーになるときなら
貯めれるから使えるそう。
んで一人の時になりたいなら一端戦闘から離脱してエネルギーを集めるか、
カエルと融合して静と動の役割分担をすればできるそう。
片方が動いてる時に片方がエネルギーを取り込む容量だそう。
ジライヤもその容量だったとフカサクが言ってるみたい。


ついでにジライヤの仙人モード最終形態が両肩に乗っけた状態だそう。
最終形態とかあの格好は似合わんな・・・ 

ただ自然エネルギーを蓄積させておくことは元気玉みたくできないのかもね。



ただその術してた時すでに仙人モードだったから使えたんだと思うけども。
仙人モードはフカサクはナルトに対しては制限時間は５分だそうです。
ジライヤが何分使えるかは知らないけども

ジライヤはあの穴の中で自然エネルギーを貯めた事になるかｗ

たぶん仙人モードはペイン一度見てるから、
そんなには致命傷にはならんと思うけど、
ナルトが隠して特訓してた技？（恐らく手裏剣）で倒すのかなって思う。
本体予想のコナンもそれで追跡したりしてｗ

まあジライヤだから短時間でってのもあるのかもｗ
まあ岸本の後付けっぽいのでｗ
目次のとこにも最近物忘れが激しいので脳トレでトレーニングしますって
書いてあるしｗ


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Oct 9, 2008)

仙人モードはフカサクはナルトに対しては制限時間は５分だそうです
naruto can only last in senin mode for 5 mins


----------



## vered (Oct 9, 2008)

*RAW chapter is out*
Link removed


----------

